
Show HN: Work 10-25h per week, 100% remote on Turtle (React / RN focused now) - vlokshin
https://turtle.ai/freelancers
======
itronitron
I recommend changing the color on the (x) icons in the pricing table as they
look to similar to the checkmark icons.

~~~
vlokshin
thanks for your feedback!

